# Ava's first bath at home



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a skinny little munchkin!
[attachment=50308:Ava_in_t...h_tub_rs.jpg]

[attachment=50309:Ava__s_f..._home_rs.jpg]


After her bath, my neighbor's grandkids came over to meet Miss Ava - I thought the pictures were cute.
[attachment=50310:Ava_and_Emily_rs.jpg]
[attachment=50311:Ava_and_Jaimie_rs.jpg]


I'm not sure if I got a puppy....or the energizer bunny here!!!!!! :smpullhair: This little girl has boundless energy! If I could only bottle it, I'd be RICH!!!!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She is a beauty Pat. :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, all dripping wet but too cute. She fluffs up nicely though, what a precious little fluff :wub: .


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh my gosh she is tooo cute!!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww I love that first pic of her all wet :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a little doll, even sopping wet. :wub:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

How beautiful! She looks cute wet and naked too!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwww there she is....Ms. Adorable... :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Pat, the pics with the neighbor's granchildren are adorable as well...just precious.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She's such a little cutie, wet or dry!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I WANT THAT LITTLE MUNCHKIN!!!!!! She's tooooooooo cute. :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she is a doll


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

She is just a doll!! I am in LOVE!! :wub:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

She is just gorgeous!! Can I have her?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Tell the truth, could she be any cuter :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Mar 22 2009, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749806


> She is just gorgeous!! Can I have her?[/B]



No you can't, I want her


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, gosh, what an absolutely darling little doll she is!!!!! :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

She is a little doll baby :wub:


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Aww Pat Ava looks simply divine :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage


*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she is precious! I could look at that little face for HOURS!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love Ava! She's cute wet or dry. :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She's precious wet or dry!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhhhhh Pat, she is a little livin' Doll!!!! So very cute and little!!! She looks like she enjoys her bathtime.........


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Soaked or dry, Ava is a pretty girl! I love her! :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Ava :wub: is just gorgeous - I'd steal her in a New York minute given half a chance!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

She's precious, Pat ... Ava is a little doll! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

What a teeny lil cutie!!!! :wub: Ava is such a lil doll!!! :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh Pat, she is just so adorable and I am just so happy for you! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ava's bath pics are too sweet! And looks like your little energizer bunny is also a social butterfly! Are Abbey, Archie and Tink playing with her yet?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's a little sweetie pie even soapy wet! Little girls and maltese seem to go together.

Hope Stan is doing better, Pat.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

SHe is a realy cutie, so are your neighbours grandkids.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Too cute! I just want to hug her and give her anything she wants! =)


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Oh Pat, she is beautiful, love the bath pics :heart:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Miss Ava is such a cutiepatootie :wub: :wub2: :wub:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

She sure is cutie wet and dry :wub:


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

Too cute! :biggrin:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

She is just darling Pat! And you have two beautiful granddaughters too!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

What a little cutie :biggrin: :two thumbs up:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :smheat: cuteness overload.


she is breathtaking :smootch: *


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Ava is a cute water baby :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Way too precious. :wub: :wub: :wub:

I can't get over how much she looks like Cosy! :wub2:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow Pat... Ava looks like Kelsie wet!! lol :wub: Adorable pics :wub2:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

awww, I think she is gorgeous even when all wet Pat . . .I bet the neighbor just absolutely loves her . .who wouldn't . .she is gorgeous and oh so fluffy . . . .and I just love her name. . .thanks for sharing. :wub:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

she is too gorgeous!!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

shes so cute!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh they look so pitiful when wet....that is a familar unhappy look . Of course she is still cute. Looks like the girls enjoyed Miss Ava.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Ava is so cute :wub:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

She is sooooooo gorgeous......would it be okay if I would just borrow her from you for a while.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

She is so adorable, wet or dry. Looks like everyone here would like to have her, including me.

If she is too much for you give us a chance, ha, ha fat chance in that happening.

Enjoy her and love her.

Lucy


----------



## linZ'nbuzZbee (Apr 23, 2008)

I LOVE these photos!!!!!!!! What a QTQTQT!


----------

